# Armgard, Yes or No?



## CAPTJJ (Dec 24, 2007)

Do you always wear an armguard when you shoot? I had been wearing one and occasionally getting a little string slap. I took it off the other day to adjust my nock and forgot to put it back on, never noticed till I stopped shooting. Decided I don't need it any more, I suppose that means my form is good? Will definitely wear one while hunting to keep my clothes(ASAT 3D suit) out of the way.


----------



## SS7777 (Mar 17, 2012)

Anymore, I always wear both an arm and chest guard. The Easton chest protector looks more like a manzier, actually.


----------



## CAPTJJ (Dec 24, 2007)

The only time I ever needed a chest protector was as a hockey and lacrosse goaltender.:wink:


----------



## CFGuy (Sep 14, 2012)

I still don't really get chest guards. For ladies, yes, but I've never had any sort of painful string slap or really any string slap at all on the chest.


----------



## CAPTJJ (Dec 24, 2007)

Maybe if you have man boobs.:shade:


----------



## Nekekal (Dec 25, 2012)

CFGuy said:


> I still don't really get chest guards. For ladies, yes, but I've never had any sort of painful string slap or really any string slap at all on the chest.


Lol, I stood wrong one day, the string about ripped my nipple off. I briefly considered a chest guard but after thinking it through, I just decided to not stand like that any more.


----------



## CFGuy (Sep 14, 2012)

In fact I use the string touching my chest as a draw check but it certainly doesn't come all the way to mid chest.


----------



## Nekekal (Dec 25, 2012)

CAPTJJ said:


> Do you always wear an armguard when you shoot? I had been wearing one and occasionally getting a little string slap. I took it off the other day to adjust my nock and forgot to put it back on, never noticed till I stopped shooting. Decided I don't need it any more, I suppose that means my form is good? Will definitely wear one while hunting to keep my clothes(ASAT 3D suit) out of the way.


I always wear the arm guard. I mostly don't need it, but once in a while I feel the string hit me. Maybe when I get better I can lose it, but for now, it is required.


----------



## MGF (Oct 27, 2012)

CFGuy said:


> I still don't really get chest guards. For ladies, yes, but I've never had any sort of painful string slap or really any string slap at all on the chest.


Have you shot in heavy or lose fitting clothes? I don't wear a chest protector this time of year when I'm shooting in a t-shirt but I wear one when I'm in cold weather clothes to keep the clothes out of the way. The string doesn't slap my chest but it might get my coat.

Whether or not I need an arm guard for string slap depends on which bow I'm shooting. I get a little slap sometimes especially from my low brace height bows. Again, when the cold weather comes and the heavy clothes go on, I wear it to keep my sleeve out of the way.


----------



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

Good form can produce a bit of string buzz on the arm guard for certain bows and alignments, especially within the longbow domain. The buzz may be only from the string's recoil, but it does graze the arm a bit.

I wore a large hole in a flannel shirt shooting a Genesis bow without an arm guard. I never heard or felt a thing all the while that the sleeve was slowly disintegrating. Nice shirt. Riled me up something fierce.

I wear an arm guard every time I shoot for the same reason one wears a bike helmet. May never need it, but when you do ... it's gold. 

Summer with a bare arm ... absolutely! Experimenting with alignment or bow grip ... absolutely! 

All that said ... if you don't need to wear one, then there is certainly nothing wrong at all with not wearing one.


----------



## bigtone1411 (Nov 3, 2011)

I only wear an arm guard with my low brace height longbows.


----------



## MGF (Oct 27, 2012)

Thin Man said:


> Good form can produce a bit of string buzz on the arm guard for certain bows and alignments, especially within the longbow domain. The buzz may be only from the string's recoil, but it does graze the arm a bit.
> 
> I wore a large hole in a flannel shirt shooting a Genesis bow without an arm guard. I never heard or felt a thing all the while that the sleeve was slowly disintegrating. Nice shirt. Riled me up something fierce.
> 
> ...


All my bike riding was before I ever heard of wearing a helmet to ride a bike. LOL


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Great topic...and I guess I like it because it's one that I've NEVER lost my side of the debate on...leastways not in my mind...and while there are minds I've changed and those I haven't?...and while I'm not a fan of the dainty "smaller is better" prim and proper target style armguards?...I wouldn't be caught dead shooting any bow without an extremely substantial armguard such as my current favorite here...



















and I wear this no matter what bow I'm shooting whether I'm shooting hunting weight bows or even my 26# form/target rig.

Okay...now explain myself...as follows...

All too often I hear fellow archers proclaim with a near braggart tone to their voice that they never wear an armguard because they are just so good that they NEVER sting their arm with the string to which I say..."Well Bully For You"...but...I don't wear an armguard because I fear the miniscule pain of string sting from a stick bow...or the oft common wrist slap of a low braced longbow...I wear a substantial armguard because I've seen the results of a carbon shaft splintering it's way through a friends forearm...as I was standing but a few feet away when he loosed the string of his 54# recurve and his beman went bang and drove the tail 1/2 of the shaft through his forearm (nearly up to the fletchings) where his forearm looked like someone shot a blowcan of red spraypaint with a .22 rifle.

The groan of pain that came out of him made my butthole cinch up...somebody picked his bow up off the ground...myself and someone else escorted him at his sides off the active back range while a third guy was hopping along frantically removing one of his shoelaces to fashion a tourniquet which was on by the time we got him to the front range to call 911...(pre-cellphone days)...it was months before he shot again and took years for the CF splinters to "grow out of his arm" and never completely did.

So...I don't wear an armguard because I'm afraid of a string whooping...I wear an armguard because my forearm is allergic to cedar and CF...and one of those pansy looking target armguards ain't gonna cut it...and this is usually where the "Well I Check My Arrows" crowd begins their bantering...to which I say....yeah.....right....because out of thousands of arrows shot at shoots....and despite the millions of "Check Your Arrows" warning stickers they wrap around shafts at the factory each year?...I have yet to fill one hand of folks who I've actually seen "check their arrows" at any shoot I've ever attended...and even if they do?...who's to say they didn't miss one?...a cracked one?

So...to me?...shooting a bow without a substantial armguard is about as smart as riding around on a sportbike with the helmet strapped to the rear seat...I don't ride without a lid...and I don't loose an arrow without an armguard...a real one...cause in my experience?...it's just not a wise thing to do....but folks will do what they will...and that's their choice.

All I got and L8R, Bill. :cool2:


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

I don't wear either but its summertime, come hunting season I will for sure wear a arm guard to keep clothes away from the string and i dont have any big fluffy clothes cause its usually warmer weather during season down here in LA, lol


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Always. It not only keeps clothing out of the way but it protects the arm. Looks good too!


----------



## Infamousfrog (Sep 24, 2011)

The only time I wear one to shoot is when I wear my leafy suit.


----------



## UKNick (Apr 20, 2012)

thats terrible Jinkster, you just scared me into getting oneukey:

nice leather work on urs tho:smile:


----------



## Kayo (Mar 15, 2010)

Last week a buddy of mine was shooting his wheely with out an arm gard, tore of a piece of skin and had to go to ER. The bad thing about it was he had a human bite on his hand which was worse then his arm. Had to get hepatitis series shot.:yuck:


----------



## Roughrider (Oct 19, 2012)

Jinkster I would wear that arm guard even when I wasn't shooting! That is one fine looking piece of leather.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

UKNick said:


> thats terrible Jinkster, *you just scared me into getting one*ukey:
> 
> nice leather work on urs tho:smile:


*GOOD!*...cause the whole time I was typing that out?...I was thinking...

"Do it....cause if it just saves one fellow archer the agony?"

here's the good part?...my friend?...was wearing an armguard....if you wanna call it that...but it was one of those 3 strips, smaller is better...camo cloth over coat hanger wire $10 armguards....shot right through it...in between the strips....which is why I wear the best I can find...with solid thick butt saddle leather...worn very near the elbow.

You can buy a plain jane one like mine for about $60-$70 and comes with a lifetime warranty...and some folks might consider that expensive...but I look at it this way...even the cheapy flimsy ones that wouldn't deflect a broken arrow cost about $20 and you're lucky to get a year out of one before they shred or break...where mine will last me the rest of my days....and imho?...spending big bucks on an armguard that works is a drop in the bucket as compared to just the ambulance ride too the ER let alone the onslaught of med bills that will surely follow.

I look at the investment in a decent armguard as an insurance policy...play it smart...and NOT be...."That Guy".


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I live "carefully" in pretty much every other aspect of my life, but when it comes to archery I don't know why, but I like "grab and go". When I switched my grip, I found I rotated my arm safely out so no slap. So I don't bother. With a bow quiver on the bow and a tab always in my pocket, I love the simplicity.

I haven't tried it with a lower braced selfbow yet, but my 6" brace on my longbow and recurve don't seem to get me.


----------



## Arron (Nov 18, 2012)

Always just in case.


----------



## SS7777 (Mar 17, 2012)

CAPTJJ said:


> Maybe if you have man boobs.:shade:


There goes my entire business model.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

I always wear one. Even though I never get contact on my forearm it seems like the better I'm shooting the more likely I am to get a small "tap" on the wrist between brace height and the riser). Always wearing one also means I never forget to take it when I go hunting and then I do need one, not to avoid the wrist tap but to hold the material on my arm out of the way.

If you are wearing an arm guard to avoid contact up on your forearm (above or around brace height) I think you might have a form issue you could address.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

CAPTJJ said:


> Maybe if you have man boobs.:shade:



Classic episode from a classic show...:thumbs_up


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

CFGuy said:


> In fact I use the string touching my chest as a draw check but it certainly doesn't come all the way to mid chest.


That might not be such a good habit if you are interested in hunting. I avoid any contact with my body or clothing, eventually your string will catch something...:wink:


----------



## CFGuy (Sep 14, 2012)

MGF and Easy: Good point, hadn't thought of that. Doesn't get particularly cold here so even in a thick hoody it doesn't seem to bug me. I don't really drag the string along my chest as much as just physically touch the outside of it. Something to think about changing?


----------



## Gapmaster (May 23, 2002)

Jinks is right. I hardly ever wear one and have never needed too but shame on me. Any of these woods or carbons could hurt real bad if it came apart and went into my arm. Loose clothing or not I think I'll be wearing one from now on.


----------



## CAPTJJ (Dec 24, 2007)

Easykeeper said:


> Classic episode from a classic show...:thumbs_up


One of my favorites.:shade:


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

nope, not needed for me


----------



## unkieford (Jun 7, 2010)

I have Popeye forearms from my years of climbing. I have to wear my armguard. 

---Ford---


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

CFGuy said:


> MGF and Easy: Good point, hadn't thought of that. Doesn't get particularly cold here so even in a thick hoody it doesn't seem to bug me. I don't really drag the string along my chest as much as just physically touch the outside of it. Something to think about changing?


Just keep it in mind, it doesn't take much contact to drag on your string. I'm not familiar with your climate but if you start hunting out of a blind or stand where you aren't moving you will be quickly surprised how cold you can get in relatively warm weather since you aren't generating body heat through movement. Add in a little bit of wind and pretty soon you are wearing more layers than you thought. I'm just saying that shooting in a hunting situation can be a _lot_ different than your usual practice situation. 

In all honesty I _could_ be making contact with part of my clothing when I'm bundled up but I try very hard not too. Unfortunately these days there is a lot of _me_ in that area and adding a few layers of clothing doesn't help. If I were used to using chest contact as a reference point I would be in trouble come hunting season...but it might work for you...just keep it in mind.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

CAPTJJ said:


> One of my favorites.:shade:


Thanks for that Captain, still makes me laugh...:chortle:


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

JJ - 

Not as easy a question as it sounds. 

Arm guards protect you from the bowstring and the bowstring from interference from you (or more commonly your clothing). 

For traditional shooters, with a side a face anchor, there's typically enough clearance to prevent a string buzz or hit, providing your form is half way decent.
With most "trad" recurves, I rarely needed one. 
For Olympic shooters, with an under the chin type anchor and tighter alignment, a string buzz is more the norm and an arm guard (and chest protector) are usually required. These days I don't leave home with out them. 
For new shooters, with variable form consistency, it's usually a good idea to wear one 

Do YOU need one? 
Easy test. Start using one and borrow some lipstick from the Mrs. or GF and apply it to the arm guard.
Start shooting. If the marks are disturbed after your shooting session, then you need one...

Viper1 out.


----------



## CFGuy (Sep 14, 2012)

Easy: Great point, thanks! I'll most likely be stalking (see how that works out) but I'll be sure to try my best to not allow string disturbance.


----------



## jakeemt (Oct 25, 2012)

Don't use one unless it's to keep clothing out of the way in cold months. I am like kegan. Light simple and easy.


----------



## CAPTJJ (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm with Kegan and Jake, simpler is better and figure its one less thing I need to grab, down to just bow, tab and quiver w/arrows. I'll pass on the "lipstick" test.:shade:


----------



## UrbanDeerSlayer (Feb 10, 2012)

Absolutely. Full expansion + low brace height longbow = pain. When I'm in a groove i will not hit my arm with the string but occasionally graze or buzz it. But if i rotate my grip slightly then WHACK! I've been messing around with all my longbows lately with slightly different grips. Each one requires a different hold. Anyway, i took a nice smack and got a big bruise right through my cheap azz armguard. I need to upgrade.


----------



## Chupacabras (Feb 10, 2006)

I always wear an arm guard just in case an arrow fails during the shot.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Regarding the arrow failing and going into the arm:

Shooting a bow with a draw weight heavy enough to hunt, a piece of leather probably won't do much other than slow a broken arrow down if it decides to head for your arm. If on the one in a million chance it decides to happen, I think you're in trouble no matter what.

People have been shooting bows and arrows for thousands and thousands of years... if this was such a common occurence, I think archery would come with a lot more warnings.


----------



## sharpbroadhead (Feb 19, 2004)

If your form is good - you need to wear one - because if your form is good - you will occasionally buzz your arm and without one it will eventually lead to flinching. Some guys think good form means you don't need an armguard - but the opposite is true.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

sharpbroadhead said:


> If your form is good - you need to wear one - because if your form is good - you will occasionally buzz your arm and without one it will eventually lead to flinching. Some guys think good form means you don't need an armguard - but the opposite is true.


No one ever accused me of having good form:lol:


----------



## Raider2000 (Oct 21, 2003)

With my shooting form, yes about 90% of the time I wear a arm guard.

Every once in a while I'll get the sting of the string on my bare arm but once I had the video taken of me for my certification course I now understand why.
My coach says that my form is conciddered inside the bow because of how close my body alignment is in relation to the arrow & string.


----------



## ArcherFletch (Jul 8, 2012)

Yes I wear one it feels like it helps keep the bow arm strong, maybe just a placebo effect. it also still gets wacked


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

ive always used it, kind of a superstitious thing for me, I don't need it, but when I don't have it on I feel naked, its just one of those things


----------



## Chupacabras (Feb 10, 2006)

Carbon arrows fail all the time, all it takes is a slight nick or impact from another arrow. Since I like to shoot carbon maybe I need a kevlar arm guard


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Kevlar wouldn't stop that, we need something stronger!

Archery requires a suit of armor.


----------



## MGF (Oct 27, 2012)

I guess I can just do without carbon arrows.


----------



## ncheels (Jun 3, 2009)

sharpbroadhead said:


> If your form is good - you need to wear one - because if your form is good - you will occasionally buzz your arm and without one it will eventually lead to flinching. Some guys think good form means you don't need an armguard - but the opposite is true.


I agree with this, especially as a longbow shooter.


----------



## UKNick (Apr 20, 2012)

an arm guard wouldn't have helped these ppl in Chupacabras pics... you need a guard that covers the back of the hand obviously


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

kegan said:


> Regarding the arrow failing and going into the arm:
> 
> Shooting a bow with a draw weight heavy enough to hunt, a piece of leather probably won't do much other than slow a broken arrow down if it decides to head for your arm. If on the one in a million chance it decides to happen, I think you're in trouble no matter what.


I would have to disagree Kegan...reason being?...I can push a needle into my forearm and it will penetrate my skin and flesh with nearly zero resistance...where if I tried to do the same with some well treated saddle leather?...such as found on high quality armguards?...I'd be more apt to push that needle through my freaking thumb pushing it than the leather...and I believe such leather offers tremendous protection due to the fact that while flesh covered with skin the consistency of wet toilet paper offers almost no resistance to such?...try punching a hole through 1/4" of well tanned leather..I. believe in most (if not all) cases the faulty shafting would..."BE DEFLECTED".



kegan said:


> People have been shooting bows and arrows for thousands and thousands of years... if this was such a common occurence, I think archery would come with a lot more warnings.


Well for thousands of years?...armguards have been in existence and passed down by our predecessors as "A good Idea" when shooting a bow...also?...their armguards were typically crafted from the toughest, thickest leather they could muster up...(not the camo cloth $20 "feel good" cheapies and plastic strips we see today)...and I would think that "warning enough"... it might also be noted that carbon fiber shafting has only been in existence for about the last 30 years if that and if our predecessors were to have been privileged enough to experience the results of failed CF shafting?...their armguards would've probably been crafted from armor plate! :laugh:



UKNick said:


> an arm guard wouldn't have helped these ppl in Chupacabras pics... you need a guard that covers the back of the hand obviously


Injuries such as the one depicted in Chupacabras pic are the result of drawing an arrow that was too short for the archer and fell off the shelf...and the point and all went through his hand...with the arrow then splintering against his bones...in days of old they didn't have that worry as they often shot "OFF HAND"...and wore exactly what it is of which you speak...known as a "BRACER"...


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Jinks, I've worked a little leather for arm gaurds and quivers, and if I can push a glovers needle through a piece of latigo by hand, then a bow dropping 20-40 ft-lbs will most likely do the same a lot faster. I don't see anything being deflected enough to save you some serious discomfort. Although, I don't see anything wrong with a little extra peace of mind!

That said, any time my arrow doesn't hit a soft target I bend it and listen. Takes less time to do it than type it:lol:


----------



## jakeemt (Oct 25, 2012)

Jinkster

1) stop driving needles through your skin. 

2) Unfortunately you are wrong. I guarantee that a direct blow with the pointy end of a cedar or carbon arrow can and will penetrate your arm. What's more while your desire for safety, while commendable, is also somewhat lacking. Consider the fact that arrow failures most commonly results in injury to the bow hand so without a considerable glove you continue to leave your self unprotected(or only partially so). You also have to consider the danger to your eyes and have seen your videos you do not wear safety glass.

3)Before you argue with me that your needle theory is valid consider my line of work. I receive annual training on common and uncommon types of traumatic injuries including their mechanisms of action. I have further see people shot, stabbed, burned, run over, beaten, and other wise mangled. This happens to me on a regular basis. So while I am by no means an expert I feel I do have some authority when I discuss these matters.

While I can understand your desire to keep others safe you should trust what's between your ears not theories about needles through your skin. If you are truly concerned about this type of injury I suggest you switch to aluminum shafting.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

kegan said:


> Jinks, I've worked a little leather for arm gaurds and quivers, and if I can push a glovers needle through a piece of latigo by hand, then a bow dropping 20-40 ft-lbs will most likely do the same a lot faster. I don't see anything being deflected enough to save you some serious discomfort. Although, I don't see anything wrong with a little extra peace of mind!
> 
> That said, any time my arrow doesn't hit a soft target I bend it and listen. Takes less time to do it than type it:lol:





jakeemt said:


> Jinkster
> 
> 1) stop driving needles through your skin.
> 
> ...


Like I said in the beginning...there's some minds my words and experiences won't change concerning this matter of armguards...fortunately?...mine isn't one of them...and JakeEMT...no...your current profession doesn't endow you with any more "authority" as anyone else here unless your major was "Physics"


----------



## jakeemt (Oct 25, 2012)

Do as you please brother. If an armguard gives you peace of mind then so be it. Anyone else please don't let an arm guard give you any illusions or false sense of security.

P.S. Also my friend you can talk about physics majors all you want. I am sure they teach you about how the integumentary(your skin) system has the consistency of "wet toilet paper" or whatever in those physic courses.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I didn't mean to be rude, Jinks, I don't have anything against a little extra piece of mind!


----------



## UKNick (Apr 20, 2012)

Jinkster, theres obviously some agenda driven devils advocacy going on here. your advice is sound by any reasonable standard - its good common sense and for others to actively attempt to discredit the use of and dissuade people from wearing protection equipment is silly.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

UKNick said:


> Jinkster, theres obviously some agenda driven devils advocacy going on here. your advice is sound by any reasonable standard - its good common sense and for others to actively attempt to discredit the use of and dissuade people from wearing protection equipment is silly.


That's what I figure....to me?...It's kind of like championing that riding motorcycles without the gear is a great idea...when the bottom line is such folly is long on fluff and real short on good sense.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

There was a fellow posted a thread a little while back about wearing goggles to shoot his bow in case it blew up. I don't know about you, but I don't see us telling new shooters they need a tab/glove, bow string, and pair of safety goggles to get into archery.

There's a fine line between being cautious and letting fear get ahold of you. I don't see any reason NOT to wear an arm gaurd, but telling people that if they don't they're likely to cripple themselves is terrifying. It also distracts from what folks should really be doing: paying attention to their arrows. Like others pointed out, where the arrow breaks decides where it's going, and an arm gaurd won't protect your hand, or your face, or anywhere other than the underside of your arm. Likewise, the style being suggested will really push a lot of people into not wanting to try archery. Come on, you dump a few hundred on a bow and some arrows, and then you need another hundred in an arm gaurd or you'll be crippled for life on a misfire?

Jinks, it's not that different then bending the nocks deal. Can it break? Yes. If it does, is it bad? Yes. Is it likely to happen? Eh. Same applies to smoking, drinking, driving too fast, driving motorcycles, and the list goes on. Being cautious is always good, but there's a fine line and we all decide where we stand. Just because a few people have had bad experiences out of trillions upon trillions of arrows shot doesn't mean it's that LIKELY to happen.

I for one would rather people pay more attention to their arrows.


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

One reason to wear a arm guard isn't for your own personal safety, its your respect for safety and discipline. It makes it a lot easier to get kids to think about safety and wear a guard if older archers are wearing one too. :wink:


----------



## UKNick (Apr 20, 2012)

Hold on Kegan which argument are you making? that wearing an arm guard is just paranoid behaviour? or that we need to wear googles? either way, why does everything have to be so black and white? Of course, theres going too far with safety precautions and goggles would be at that point imo since your bow arm and hand are the only parts of your body directly in the firing line. Yes a fragment could bounce of the riser and hit you in the eye but that would be far less likely as evidenced by a complete lack of any gore pics posted featuring people who shot themselves in the eye


----------



## jakeemt (Oct 25, 2012)

+1 Kegan. That was essentially my point. Also advocating that an arm guard will do anything other than stop string slap is not a good idea. It very well may at least offer some minor protection in the event your arrow breaks but, don't count on it. An arm guard is quite different from wearing a snell or dot approved helmet and quality riding gear which are specifically designed and tested using state of the art equipment to protect your head and brain in the even of a crash. An arm guard on the other hand is piece leather designed to look pretty and stop the bow string from slapping your forearm. The one thing they do have in common is that neither should give you any false sense of security. Keeping your brain in the game should be your number one defense against accidents. Ride safe and always check those arrows.

P.S. I wear a full face helmet every time I ride. That's just good sense.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

UKNick, not sure where it came off that I was arguing _against_ arm gaurds. I thought I was arguing the gray, rather than the "black and white" wear-an-arm-gaurd-at-all-times-or-you'll-pay. I just meant that we all have to find a happy medium, and saying you have to wear an arm gaurd or else you're going to get shrapnel through your wrist is a little extreme. People die in car crashes all the time, wearing a seat belt won't prevent you from going too fast and hitting someone, it just keeps you in better shape when it happens, just like an arm gaurd isn't going to prevent a one-in-a-trillion arrow catastrophe that you should watch for by checking your arrows before hand.

The eye comment was in reference to an arrow splitting on the end upon release while it's at your face. An arm gaurd won't help with that, checking your arrows will.

Just because people get careless doesn't mean they should be careless _and_ terrified.


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

jakeemt said:


> Also advocating that an arm guard will do anything other than stop string slap is not a good idea.


Not a good idea to set an example?


----------



## jakeemt (Oct 25, 2012)

Also if there was an argument about wearing safety glasses I would not even be commenting. Safety glasses are specifically designed to keep shrapnel from penetrating your eye. While I wouldn't wear them I would never say a word about it to anyone who did. An armguard is to prevent the string from bruising your arm. That's it. Telling people that it will stop a sharp carbon shaft from penetrating your forearm is silly. If it makes you personally feel more comfortable then fine but, going around spreading information like this based on a persons ability or lack of ability to stick a random needle through a piece of tanned animal hide is completely different than good safety advice.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

man...jakeemt...silly?...really?...what's silly is your inability to realize that if an arrow shaft does fail?...the angle at which it will attempt to engage your bowarn would be extremely shallow...and easily deflected by a suitable material...(it's not like some ones shooting an arrow directly perpendicular into your armguard)...and in these cases?...thick, well processed, full grain leather should be adequate in most instances...there's never any guarantee but to infer that it would be of no assistance in averting severe trauma?...now that's silly.

What's even sillier?...is arguing the matter...and speaking to you with an analogy you may better comprehend?...millions of Americans go their entire lifetime without getting into a serious car wreck...now does it mean they are silly for wearing seatbelts on every journey?...and is a seatbelt any guarantee they won't still be seriously injured?...absolutely not...but is it a good idea to wear one?...absolutely.

Okay...that's my final entry on this thread...ya'll enjoy.


----------



## jakeemt (Oct 25, 2012)

Yep we will have to agree to disagree. I think you are wrong you think I am wrong and the world still turns.


----------



## Chupacabras (Feb 10, 2006)

Might be a good idea to wear head protection for some people. I do not want to hunt with this poor guys brother. He survived but has trouble sleeping at night.


----------



## BigPapaGuss (Aug 24, 2013)

Even though I ahve never ever had that feel on my arm with the 45# recurve I use, when i shoot my son's bow it slaps my arm like a nun across the knuckles of a true sinner- I wear an armguard because that's a 20# bow and stung like hell. I do not ever want to know aht my recurve's going to feel like if it bites me.


----------



## CFGuy (Sep 14, 2012)

This thread took a sharp, gratuitous downhill turn.

While an armguard may help, they are _not_ designed to stop a split arrow from entering your arm. I think it's a good idea but I also think it can lead people into a false sense of security. Kegan is right, it shouldn't stop you from checking your arrows after bad hits, and if you do so properly, it really is a one in a trillion. I keep seeing the same few pictures over and over and over - there aren't a ton of people getting arrows through their arm.


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Chupacabras said:


> Might be a good idea to wear head protection for some people. I do not want to hunt with this poor guys brother. He survived but has trouble sleeping at night.


:mg: 

That is a good example why you need to 'ingrain' safety into an archers head...


----------



## UrbanDeerSlayer (Feb 10, 2012)

Chupacabras said:


> Might be a good idea to wear head protection for some people. I do not want to hunt with this poor guys brother. He survived but has trouble sleeping at night.


Dang! I'd like to hear the story of how that happened.


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

CAPTJJ said:


> Do you always wear an armguard when you shoot? I had been wearing one and occasionally getting a little string slap. I took it off the other day to adjust my nock and forgot to put it back on, never noticed till I stopped shooting. Decided I don't need it any more, I suppose that means my form is good? Will definitely wear one while hunting to keep my clothes(ASAT 3D suit) out of the way.





Generally, I try to keep focus on the theme of “Archers helping archers”…so…as may concern novices…I always provide an armguard to those that I’m introducing to shooting…and for much the same reason that I keep balloons on hand…to keep things an enjoyable experience…and getting stung by the string qualifies as NOT.

Beyond that we kinda get into personal experiences and preferences…sometimes based on a lot of experience, sometimes not so much…but this is definitely where things can start going downhill…and quickly deviate from more “helpful” offerings.

Do I “always wear an armguard”…no…and right now I have a small bruise on my forearm to prove it…but I’ve been bruised much more than this…just been too stubborn to stop the fun long enough to go fetch an armguard…but I would for someone else. I’ve also shot long enough with no finger protection to have blood coming out from underneath my fingernails…but I certainly wouldn’t recommend it…and I’ve also shot for 6 hours after having a friend remove a broken cedar shaft from the back of my hand/exiting through a finger…wouldn’t recommend that either (emergency room the same day would be much better than what happens the next!).

But kinda the point to be made is not to “gross out” people…but to bring to the forefront that this is shooting sport and that precautions provide their own rewards, whether or not the circumstances happen to be in the realm of an individual’s personal experience. (Much like I used to holler to my children when the laughter reached a certain pitch…“you’re having fun now…but someone is going to get hurt!”…and…typically, my words were still hanging in the air when the tears started.) I really don’t like repeatedly saying how long I’ve been doing this…but it’s been long enough to see and/or experience many “once in a _____” occurrences.

Bows have failed…arrows have failed, people have been hurt, etc., etc. for as long as man has been doing this…and such will always be the case. It’s a “risk vs. reward” equation…and “reward” does get the lion’s share of attention…and favor…but what “should” be happening (…and mentioned) “out of the limelight” is the steps it takes to keep things that way. “Bad experiences” certainly serve up “wake-up calls”…but they probably should also awaken an appreciation for how closely man used to have to maintain their equipment, when it was an everyday part of their life. It just seems a difficult task to ask “modern man” to face the life/limb reality that went into the substantial effort that was more commonly invested in servicing equipment…but here we are…another time…same old story.

Anyhow…trying to get back to the armguard thing…reasons why vs. why not often show up in polls, and whether more people vote one way or the other kinda proves the meaning of “arbitrary”…plus the ever-present “individual component” that’s built into the “sport” (…the hunter in me just does not favor that word). Actually, I kinda blame the too-much-information age for making things so confusing to new-comers…it’s like I remember when them confound bows came out and I thought “well, this ought to help things along”…but it’s caused many people to be further distant from their equipment (in many ways) and even further removed from what they’re shooting at. Also…before that I’d never seen anyone carrying a bow by the string or try nocking an arrow without touching the nock, either…but that’s from a growing list of things I can’t relate to…go figure.

I have more than a half dozen arm guards, to suit different situations/people and almost always use one…but always for hunting. I have most of my years invested in this pursuit, so “cost” is something that has factored in and out, over the course of time. Thankfully, “necessity” has prompted me to have made much of my own stuff…but, now, if I want it and can afford it then I will have it at whatever cost. I’ve come to discover that I’m a “tool guy”…and can either blame archery, give it credit……or take a nap.

Be/Play Safe…and Enjoy, Rick.


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

I always thought armguards were for rookies ? I normally only wear that to keep clothing out of way, if your hitting your arm you aint doing something right


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Chupacabras said:


> Might be a good idea to wear head protection for some people. I do not want to hunt with this poor guys brother. He survived but has trouble sleeping at night.


I have Camo Hunters too! I should be more careful with them!


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

airwolf said:


> I always thought armguards were for rookies ? I normally only wear that to keep clothing out of way, if your hitting your arm you aint doing something right


I'm not doing something right with a couple of my bows, but with the rest, it seems okay. I _can_ shoot both of my 'slappy' bows without hitting my arm, if I want, but that usually compromises my shooting form. Interestingly, both of the 'problem' bows have low brace heights, but it may also be a tuning issue of some sort, or, it may just be me... I just wear an arm guard and don't worry about it


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

BarneySlayer said:


> I'm not doing something right with a couple of my bows, but with the rest, it seems okay. I _can_ shoot both of my 'slappy' bows without hitting my arm, if I want, but that usually compromises my shooting form. Interestingly, both of the 'problem' bows have low brace heights, but it may also be a tuning issue of some sort, or, it may just be me... I just wear an arm guard and don't worry about it


I think not wearing one forces you to keep a proper bow arm on every shot and not get lazy on some and end up slaping yourself


----------



## CFGuy (Sep 14, 2012)

airwolf said:


> I think not wearing one forces you to keep a proper bow arm on every shot and not get lazy on some and end up slaping yourself


Depends what you're shooting though, some bows will always get you brushing or near the arm, i.e. low braced longbows. This logic may work on some levels but you can also develop a bad flinch this way.


----------



## CAPTJJ (Dec 24, 2007)

rickstix said:


> Generally, I try to keep focus on the theme of “Archers helping archers”…so…as may concern novices…I always provide an armguard to those that I’m introducing to shooting…and for much the same reason that I keep balloons on hand…to keep things an enjoyable experience…and getting stung by the string qualifies as NOT.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to write that out Rick, very informative.

The next time I shot with a long sleeve shirt on and noticed at least one time that the string buzzed my sleeve. Then every time since I put an armguard on, its right there with my bow and tab anyway. I have a couple of them, but mostly use the tube style one with elastic that slides over your hand, I feel comfortable with it on. Maybe its just psychological, but the tight fitting armguard reminds me to hold my bow arm steady after the release.


----------



## Paul_J (Jul 16, 2013)

JINKSTER said:


> ...The groan of pain that came out of him made my butthole cinch up...


That's got to be the best sig line ever! Bwahahaha! 


Nice guard BTW. I wear one all the time too and for the same reason.


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

i always wear an armguard, a very basic leather with velcro type,(small arm so i use a kustom king/bearpaw leather kids armguard) when shooting my trad bow, my recurve or barebow compound.
notice the olympic shooters all wear the tiny little ones. we always get beginners at the club to wear one. even a 20# club recurve can do some damage. the shooters at the trad get togethers wear the best ones i've seen.


----------



## vlcnrydr (Mar 29, 2009)

I almost always wear an arm guard. I only needed to get hit once!

The only time I don't wear one is when I have on a heavy coat.


----------



## MGF (Oct 27, 2012)

vlcnrydr said:


> I almost always wear an arm guard. I only needed to get hit once!
> 
> The only time I don't wear one is when I have on a heavy coat.


I need one to keep the coat out of the way. I often wear a chest protector when wearing heavy and/or loose fitting clothes too.


----------



## bradd7 (Oct 17, 2008)

I wear an arm guard just for security, as a habit, like a seat belt. Yep, there have been times I've had to get my body out of alignment for a shot and bruised my arm...even at an 8.5 brace. It also keeps my sleeves in check and that's another reason for the habit. Archery is all about confidence and consistency. You can't have one without the other. 

As for a chest protector? Not yet but, I've considered it while practicing indoors tournaments to keep a baggy shirt tame when I whiff a release.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Destroyer said:


> One reason to wear a arm guard isn't for your own personal safety, its your respect for safety and discipline. It makes it a lot easier to get kids to think about safety and wear a guard if older archers are wearing one too. :wink:


I've been told that I need to walk on the outdoor range, if only to set a good example, and they were totally right


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

minnie3 said:


> notice the olympic shooters all wear the tiny little ones.


They are very comfortable, more than you would think. Being plastic they don't soak up sweat the same either.



minnie3 said:


> the shooters at the trad get-together wear the best ones i've seen.


Some very nice examples around, beautiful workmanship.



BarneySlayer said:


> I've been told that I need to walk on the outdoor range, if only to set a good example, and they were totally right


:thumbs_up


----------



## dahdav (Jul 13, 2013)

Although the guard Jinx posted looks hefty it may not save you from an arrant arrow break. A 200+ fps piece of graphite rod trying to punch a hole through your arm. That should be in the imagination when deciding to wear one or not. Preferably one with a metal plate would be best unless of course you've got lazer eyes and can detect microscopic cracks in arrows. One thing I learned to do aside checking the arrow with the usual bend test is to shake it. About half the times the cracks begin on the inside of the shaft. If that's the case, you might hear the fragments rattling around if you give the arrow a good jiggle. I've had a couple do just that in the last few months of shooting. It stinks tossing $7.00 arrows but better that than a $7000 trip to the ER. Not to mention the pain and looking like an idiot.


----------



## Matt_Potter (Apr 13, 2010)

87 posts on do you were an arm guard or not?

Little OCD are we??


----------



## MGF (Oct 27, 2012)

Matt_Potter said:


> 87 posts on do you were an arm guard or not?
> 
> Little OCD are we??


I guess folks don't have much to talk about. I'll probably dip it in some dye to darken it up before taking it hunting.

But, on the topic of arm guards, I was using an old Velcro strap one that I got many years ago from Walmart or someplace and it was falling apart. My wife made me a new one yesterday...I made the antler buttons.


----------



## CAPTJJ (Dec 24, 2007)

Matt_Potter said:


> 87 posts on do you were an arm guard or not?
> 
> Little OCD are we??


Yeah, a few poster appear that way. My original question really was how/if the need for one was related to form, not the miniscule chance of an arrow shattering at the release.


----------



## MGF (Oct 27, 2012)

CAPTJJ said:


> Yeah, a few poster appear that way. My original question really was how/if the need for one was related to form, not the miniscule chance of an arrow shattering at the release.


I know it can be related to form.

My "low" brace height bows get me no matter what I do but my 8+" braced recurves usually miss me. However, I recently pulled out a bow that I hadn't shot for a while to tune up for hunting season as a backup (I'm running short of bows that I trust). Anyway, this bow is a little heavier than what I've been shooting. I started without an armguard, thinking I didn't need it, and I got bit good.

After I shot it a while and cleaned up my form with that bow, I stopped getting bit...maybe just a little brush once in a while.

In case anybody is interested in the specific form error that caused the problem... I have to fight the urge to lean my head forward into my anchor anyway. With my head forward, I have trouble getting enough string side "shoulder rotation" to get lined up. Maybe other's can but I just don't seem to bend that way. As a result my bow shoulder was tending to roll forward and it was a mess.

the solution was simple enough once I realized what I was doing. I simply needed to keep my head position and rotate/draw to bring my string hand into anchor instead of reaching my head out to meet it.

I say I'm not getting bit but it's still very close and I'd still need the guard to keep a sleeve out of the way. I don't claim to be an expert on form but the only ways I've found to shoot and get a "lot" of clearance is to either be obviously out of alignment or to bend my bow arm elbow. Either case messes up my shooting.

So, I tend to agree with those who said that if your form is "good" you're still liable to get hit some because it has to be close. I should also add that I anchor on my jaw, (basically, index finger to the corner of the mouth) so I'm almost as far in as an Olympic-style shooter with an under the jaw anchor...and notice that they use an arm guard.


----------



## dahdav (Jul 13, 2013)

Matt_Potter said:


> 87 posts on do you were an arm guard or not?
> 
> Little OCD are we??


OCD is a prerequisite to archery. I do wear an arm guard. Wearing versus not would have zero impact on shot form. That is, until you get string stung and can't shoot anymore. Come to think of it. This might be a good business model to fill. A decent modern looking armguard with metal or kevlar backing that weighs very little and able to stop an arrow without fail.


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

MGF said:


> if your form is "good" you're still liable to get hit some because it has to be close..


If your alignment is very straight, yep is has to be close to hitting.



dahdav said:


> OCD


Repetitive behavior is one of the issues of OCD, anxiety too. Perhaps worrying about how many posts a topic gets is a little OCD too. :wink:


----------

